# Getting Started!



## J_Wigg (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello Fishermen!

Very new to surf fishing. After only trying it out a couple times I'm hooked!
But, I don't know what the hell i'm doing.. lol 

I've read a lot of stuff on the internet, most of it after i asked for my rod and reel for Christmas last year... so, i'm not sure how great mine is for the beach.
Reel - Penn BTL 5000
Rod - Penn 7' Mariner stand-up 15-30 lb
It's worked so far, but i'm sure I could improve it for surf fishing somewhere.(longer rod)?? I can't cast it out near as far as some people I've seen out there.

The only thing I've tried so far was casting out pompano rigs w/ shrimp just as far as I could. Managed to catch 1 pomp and 2 whiting this past summer

So, I guess my question is does anyone have any recommendations on a diff rod or is mine better suited for fishing in a diff area, just not from the beach??
And, what do y'all think would be the best line to use on my reel??
Should i be targeting bigger fish w/ my gear?? So many questions.. lol I want to catch anything and everything from whiting to sharks. Just don't know whats possible with what I have.

So far i guess it's worked. haha just trying to better my odds out there!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

the reel is fine for most things in the surf. . i'd get a longer rod. atleast 9ft if you are planning to stick with surf fishing for a awhile 12 ft is even better althoough you can catch plenty of fish with a shorter rod. 15-20 lb line will be fine. that rod would be good for the larger fish though. good luck. tight lines


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard PFF.
+1 on foreverfishing's advice. Are you using braid or mono?
Catch 'em up.


----------



## J_Wigg (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm using 20lb suffix mono right now. Any particular rods you guys suggest?? The less expensive the better


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

J_Wigg said:


> I'm using 20lb suffix mono right now. Any particular rods you guys suggest?? The less expensive the better


 Youve already got some good reels and if youre not wanting to shell out $100+ on a rod wally world and pawn shops are a good place to look for a longer pole. ive never seen the need for a really expensive rod the reel does all the work anyway and even cheap rods can handle fighting big fish. just dont try getting heavy snags pulled by bending your rod in half.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Hot Spots Tackle in Gulf Breeze has good surf rods & reels for about $40.00. I am sure other shops have them also. You don't need an expense reel to be getting it in sand and salt water like you do on the beach.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i have a 9ft surf rod that i got from academy. paid around 30 for it. it can sling some lead pretty far. its made by hurricane-black beauty 2. it's not a high end company like daiwa or penn but it works.


----------



## J_Wigg (Dec 6, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for all of the advice! I'll get me around a 9 footer for the beach. Is there a place that my shorter stouter rod would be effective?? Don't have a boat, so anywhere from shore??


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i dont do much peir fishing but im sure it could be used there. or if you are going to target bull reds in deep water from shore. i know that the water on the bay side of ft. pickens gets around 35 ft within 20 yards of the shore so it would be good there. but the surf rod would handle great there as well.


----------

